# Total cost for a fish from Thailand?



## YouBettaListen (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys..new to the forums. Me and the wifey are getting back into bettas and thinking about getting one of those show quality bettas from Thailand. Whatever the reason may be we just can't seem to find any Dragons or halfmoons with that awesome fin spread from any US sellers on Aquabid. Maybe it's the water here or the many many years of breeding experience the Thai have over us. Now from reading the fine print it seems that I would have to pay for the fish, shipping cost to the US..and then a hefty shipping fee for the US shipper to me. For the people that have done this..how much was the average total cost of one fish? I would assume that most people would buy multiple fish to save on shipping costs. Any info would appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

The thai fish usually cost around 15 - 20 for the fish. Then you pay 5 for the import fee. Then you have to contact a transhipper in the US who receives the fish and then repackages and ships it to you. This averages around 45$ for next day shipping. Most transhippers will suggest you do next day shipping as it is the quickest way to make sure you get your fish unharmed. Also you may have to pay extra for a hot/cold pack depending on the time of year. Feel free to look at the available transhippers and send them an e-mail inquiring about costs of shipping from them to you. I contacted Linda Olsen and she was very nice and replied quickly with a quote! Hope this helps you. I find that it would really be most worth it to buy a few fish at a time because they combine the shipping cost for up to like 6 fish or something so you pay the 45 and you get more fish shipped in the same box. Hope this makes sense... I'm having an ADD moment! LOL


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

here's Jennifer Viveiros' site that details out the costs you would pay. if the temperatures in your area are still pretty iffy like they are here I'd definitely recommend express.


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

I just ordered Radagast from Thailand back in January. Many of the sellers use the same transhippers, so just look on their shipping page and find the one that is closest to you. I uses Jennifer Vivieros noted above. She's in GA and I'm in florida.

The betta cost me $20.00 (with a $5.00 discount), and transhipping cost me $39.50, so my total cost was $59.50. I still can't believe I paid that much for such a little fish! But I absolutely love him. I just could not find the kind of betta I wanted locally or online in the US.

He arrived with some tail damage due to biting, but that isn't something the seller or transhipper can control. It is growing back very healthy, though.

Obviously, only buy from a place that shows pics of the actual fish you'll get. Below are the three places I'd narrowed my choices down to. Bettaakapes actually lets you see a little video of the fish. Very cool. I ended up going with Nice Bettas because I had to have that fish. The seller, Vinita, was very nice and answered all my questions promptly.

http://www.bettaakapes.com/

http://www.siamimbellis.com/

http://www.nicebettas.com/Stock_Sho...ame&limit=30&limitstart=30&vmcchk=1&Itemid=34

Good luck, and let us know what you decide.


----------



## YouBettaListen (Feb 28, 2012)

BarleyBear said:


> I just ordered Radagast from Thailand back in January. Many of the sellers use the same transhippers, so just look on their shipping page and find the one that is closest to you. I uses Jennifer Vivieros noted above. She's in GA and I'm in florida.
> 
> The betta cost me $20.00 (with a $5.00 discount), and transhipping cost me $39.50, so my total cost was $59.50. I still can't believe I paid that much for such a little fish! But I absolutely love him. I just could not find the kind of betta I wanted locally or online in the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I decided to go with bettaakapes and Jennifer as the transhipper. I went with this gorgeous Fancy Dragon Monster Platinum http://www.bettaakapes.com/HTML Product/HM/HM234M.html
I got him a girlfriend too. http://www.bettaakapes.com/HTML Product/FMHMHMPK/115FM.html

My wife is very excited for their arrival. I hope their journey to the US goes well.


----------



## YouBettaListen (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

They look awesome. Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------

